# Tinkers Cottage Suffolk November 2011



## FlutterGirl (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

This is my very first report and also our first explore which led us to Tinker's Cottage in Suffolk. We trekked across the local common and made friends with a few sheep along the way. The cottage is very overgrown with brambles and trees and is hard to see from a distance but we finally arrived at our destination. The cottage is quite small and most of it has collapsed in on itself..there is only half a roof leaving the interior open to the elements, apart from the kitchen area and a bedroom above however we were unable to find a way to the 2nd floor. The kitchen floor was strewn with old cans, jars etc. Old coffee jars sat on the mantle above the fireplace. How long have been there we wondered? Unfortunately we haven't been able to find out any history about the place. Hope you enjoy the pictures.​



P1060424 by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr




P1060360 by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr




P1060366 by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr




P1060406 by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr




P1060370 by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr




IMG_4835a copy by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr




IMG_4833 copy by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr




IMG_4849a by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr




P1060396 by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr




P1060364 by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr




P1060401x by Life Through A Lens, on Flickr​


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice find, looks like a nice little explore as a first and some nice shots there too


----------



## Janey68 (Nov 11, 2011)

Really loved ur pics


----------



## Commando (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi FlutterGirl.
Very nice pictures. I was interested in the name "Tinker's Cottage", as I don't think tinkers would want to stay in a cottage! Thanks very much.
From Ed


----------



## st33ly (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice pics . I wonder how many other vintage kitted out places like this are still left to be found?


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome first report! Lovely wright up, and photos! Spot on! Keep it up we want to see more!


----------



## highcannons (Nov 11, 2011)

Cracking first report, thanks. You may find out stuff by checking out the local Fire Service website for old fire reports....cos it looks like they suffered a serious one there.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for looking everyone. Glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 12, 2011)

That's really lovely...and some fab pics, especially the shot of the chimney (pic 4). Nice find and posting FlutterGirl. Also welcome to DP.


----------



## nelly (Nov 12, 2011)

A fantastic first report!! I can feel that this isn't the last we have heard of you, keep it up


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Nov 13, 2011)

Great first report! some of the pics are very 'silent hill'! keep up the good work!


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

Sidsdx1988 said:


> Great first report! some of the pics are very 'silent hill'! keep up the good work!



Thanks very much.."very silent hill!!" I like that


----------

